# Mouflon Ram, Czech Republic



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Hunting old Europe is quite an experience and enjoyable. I'm fortunate to have experienced hunting in Czech, Hungary, Poland, and of course lots of hunting in Germany. A few years ago I hunted for Mouflon and had a very memorable hunt. Stayed in a small quaint village near Karlovy Vary (Carlsbad), and hunted a State Forest. Beautiful area, thought I'd share a bit of out of the ordinary hunting here, I think there are a few that have hunted in various places in Europe, I know a lot of our roots come from the old World, Waidmannsheil, Dom.

Mouflon Ram, hunted in Czech Republic, State Forest. Saw a lot of them, terrain is quite hilly and rocky, which they require for their hooves to wear. Watched three Rams running and fighting, banging horns, had a nice hunt, the one I shot was a mature 4 year old. 

Rifle: Blaser BD 880, .30-06 
Reload, 55gr H4350 pushing 180gr Swift A-Frame 
Scope: Swarovski, 3-12x50, Illuminated Dot 

European mouflon (O. musimon or O. ammon) have been successfully introduced into central Europe, including Germany, Austria, the Netherlands, the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Bulgaria, and Romania, and even in some northern European countries such as Finland. 

Terrain









Mouflon Ram (Widder)









Finished Mount


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Supper cool post! Are they edible or just for the trophy?

Marc


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Very respectable head. Thanks for sharing the hunt with us.

ATB


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

kingfisher2 said:


> Supper cool post! Are they edible or just for the trophy?
> 
> Marc


Waidmannsdank. They are eaten, though I am not a big fan of sheep and did not eat this one it remained for the locals to enjoy. Like most wild game, if prepared properly very good.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice pics! Do you have any of your hunts in Poland? I'd enjoy seeing those too...


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Bearblade said:


> Nice pics! Do you have any of your hunts in Poland? I'd enjoy seeing those too...


Thanks. OK, coming up shortly, will be in this Forum


----------

